# Tap Storage Tip



## schor (Jun 16, 2017)

Was at princess auto and they were selling off ice cube trays you use to make ice cubes for water bottles and it gave me an idea. $1.99 each, I think I am going to get more.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 27, 2017)

Hey -- that's pretty clever. I love when people see new uses for things. 

Gotta love PA. I recently found some garden hose quick connects that were solid brass and w/o silly backflow preventers in them to restrict flow. I felt like a treasure hunter who just dug up a pirate chest.


----------

